# [SOLVED] Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

I was running really hot and then I was told to go buy some Thermal Compound and Apply it to my CPU, I did it, exactly like I was told to do it, I set the Processor exactly in the same place it came out.
(It only goes in one way)

Now when I turn my computer on I get a beep for about 7 seconds, then a 2 second rest, another long beep, the rest then this weird sound.
Its like,
ticka ticka ticka ticka ticka ticka, and it's non-stop.

There's More:
My heat is kind of weird. It's not like my other one. it has 4 Bolts that come out on the corners and you have to put these rings on them and tighten it. But When I took it off the Apply the Thermal Compund I noticed it was missing one. So when I put my heatsink back it kind of lifts on one corner. I don't think the computer knows that though?

I've already tried reseating the RAM and the Other Slots but I get nothing. 

I just got my Parents Old Speakers and their Old Printer, I'm anxious to get my computer working again. I'm also a little mad because I was told to Apply it from these forums. I hope we can resolve this problem. 

All Help Appreciated and I will be on this Forum AMAP!


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

It sound like your heatsink is not secured properly.. but it shouldn't lead to this problem. I have a heatsink unit where the latch are broken so i lay the computer horizontal and leave it to gravity to secure the heatsink

Is the heatsink unit turned on. Can you see the fans turning


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*



Zethioth said:


> There's More:
> My heat is kind of weird. It's not like my other one. it has 4 Bolts that come out on the corners and you have to put these rings on them and tighten it. But When I took it off the Apply the Thermal Compund I noticed it was missing one. So when I put my heatsink back it kind of lifts on one corner. I don't think the computer knows that though?
> 
> This sounds like it may have been the problem to start with.
> What Motherboard, CPU, and brand and model heat sink do you have?


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*



jarod said:


> It sound like your heatsink is not secured properly.. but it shouldn't lead to this problem. I have a heatsink unit where the latch are broken so i lay the computer horizontal and leave it to gravity to secure the heatsink
> 
> Is the heatsink unit turned on. Can you see the fans turning


Yes there is nothing wrong with the fan It runs like normal.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*



wrench97 said:


> wrench97



Well last time I tried explaining my motherboard it left to dead ends because there was always one little thing that didn't match. I will pull up the page and even give you all the details listed on my motherboard.

Here's Everything that was on my Motherboard:
MSI N1996MS 7222 Ver. 2 The motherboard you will pull up will be like this.
It would be this one:
http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=PM8PM
SATA ports are in the Wrong Place. I don't have the Metal Things below where the Printer would plug in. I don't have that Extra Slot at the Very Bottom below the PCI's.

Here's more Info I found on my Motherboard.
This was under the first PCI slot:
PM8PM-V

There were a lot of numbers on the Fan on top of the heatsink, Here they are:
Intel
D34223-002
N 6Y22D M2
F09A-12B351

Here are some pictures from when I posted a different Topic, here's the link: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/solved-changing-power-supplies-from-250w-to-500w-313408.html
AND
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/solved-new-ati-graphics-card-agp-311986.html


http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/PCWiz-1.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1201JPG.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1185JPG.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1194JPG.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1195JPG.jpg


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

That is a stock Intel heat sink it needs all 4 legs to be fastened down tight to the motherboard in order for it to work correctly, if you have a leg broken on the heat sink replace it with this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134
IF the hole in the motherboard is worn out then you need to go with this one> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

Which ever way you go if you have not already done so you need to neaten up the wiring so your not blocking air flow or hitting the wires with the fan blades.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Problem Solved! It was a RAM Issue, that doesn't make any sense because I checked the RAM like 10 Times. I took one 512 Stick out and left the other one in and it started like normal. Then I switched the sticks to see if the other one was broken, it worked too! *** right? Well then I plugged the other RAM in back into it's slot, turned it on and it worked! I already did that twice, and it just so happened to work now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

And your cpu temp is normal?


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Great, not solved... It has something to do with the RAM, it has to be in Perfectly or it won't start. After the First time it was solved I screwed the Heatsink back on and then I got the beeps again. Then I loosened the Heatsink and I still had the Beeps. So then I pushed the RAM in somewhat hard and it worked!! But It wouldn't start up. It didn't beep at all.

(My computer always Beeps Once then starts)

So then I loosend the RAM (pulled on it a little) I got the one beep like normal so yay, I then put the computer back on the desk, plugged everything in, plugged the power cord in and it did the long beeps again. So then I pushed on the Ram started the computer and yay I got the 1 beep and the monitor got the Signal! So it's starting up, (Initilizing Everything) once its done it says "Error *something something* Defaults Loaded". Then the computer automatically shuts off. I turn it on again and press the button to go to Setting and before the BIOS loads it shuts off again. 

What in the World is going on?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Sounds like the motherboard may have a crack or broken circuit since applying pressure changes things, what brand and model pc is this again?


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Its not really a brand. My aunt had about 3 computers and this was the only one that worked. It worked perfectly untill I bought video card that was the worst on the market. If you read my other posts it will really catch you up on my computer info. Just remember it was great when I got it except it ran hot so everyone on this forum told me to apply thermal compound and now this. Good news though! Now my computer won't get passed the loading screen. It just shuts off. Even if I'm in the bios to long. I applied thermal compound so it shouldn't be my processor? Right?

Sorry if I'm wasting anyones time. I just want my computer back working and running at a decent temperature.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

At this point I would pull the MB out and do the bench test that way you will be able to do a visual inspection of the board and the bottom side of the heat sink legs to make sure they a fully engaged > http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2231&page=6


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

MB?

I'm only 14 and I'm afraid if I follow the Orders in the Bench test that I will just make things worse.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Oh and the computer starts and I've gotten it as far as the Desktop for a Minute but then it shuts off, if I start it again straight after that then it won't stay on much longer. So it starts but it can't keep itself running?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Maybe you need to enlist some help for this then, any older relatives you could ask for help?


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Well my parents are totally Clueless about Computer stuff. Im only worried because this is a Computer of Mine that Works, or Worked Great!! The other one I have is Slow so I took it apart to check it out and I couldn't get it back together properly. I don't want to do that for this one and I also don't want to ask my parents for $100 to repair this one.

I'll see what I can do, do you know any other people that are really good with computers on this forum that might know what causes my computer to shut off?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

The heat sink sounds like the problem but your going to have to take the board out to find out.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

HI Zethioth,
From what I can tell from you pictures, the heat sink looks like it is clogged with dust:
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1194JPG.jpg

The top of the heatsink just below the fan is clogged.
Did you blow it out with a can of compressed air?

Also you need to clear the wiring and cables away from the heatsink.
Use electrical ties to restrain the wires AWAY from the heatsink.
Check the other fans and make sure there is no dirt/dust clogging them.
As far as the Heatsink itelf, it appears this is coppled up with nuts and bolts.

Can I get a clean shot of the Heatsink and the way it is connected.
This is the first heatsink I have seen that has nuts and bolts.

Here is the manual for this board:
http://static.tigerdirect.com/pdf/MSI_PM8PM-V_Manual.pdf

On page 2-3 through 2-6 it will tell you how to install the CPU and Heatsink.
The heatsink is held in by plastic clips (not nuts and bolts). 
Are these nuts and bolts hitting the backside of the tower?
Did they crack the MB?

Bill


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Yes I did clean out the heatsink right after applying the Thermal Compound.
I'll see about getting a clean shot of the Heatsink.

Is there a Chance that I might have applied the Thermal Compound too late and my Processor is burned out. I talk to my Grandpa who knows a thing or two and he says that that could cause it to turn off.
What do you guys think about that?

Right there are Plastic clips but there not tight and they slide off and on so you have to screw a nut after you put them in.

I don't think they cracked the motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

See if you can get us a clear picture of these clips and screws on the heat sink.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

So it's not the Processor?


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Here's those Pic's.

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSC01197.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSC01198.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSC01200.jpg
http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSC01201-2.jpg


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*



BCCOMP said:


> Here is the manual for this board:
> http://static.tigerdirect.com/pdf/MSI_PM8PM-V_Manual.pdf
> 
> On page 2-3 through 2-6 it will tell you how to install the CPU and Heatsink.
> ...


I'm not sure if it matters but it's not the exact same board. Those 4 metal things on the top left aren't on my board, the SATA ports are in the Wrong Spot, so is the Battery, and the main PSU Input thing.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

HI,
See if this link is your board. The link contains the manual:
http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=manual&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1039

Page 6 will show you how the CPU and fan should be connected.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

You did the Impossible, you actually found my MB, i've been looking for months trying to find that thing. Some people have all the Luck! 

But about the Processor? Could it being Damaged cause my computer to do what it is doing?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Hi Zethioth,
Glad you have a link for the correct manual now.

It takes a lot to damage a processor, but you may have.

I do not like the way this Heatsink is installed, who did this?

Is the heatsink actually sitting on the CPU?
Does this heatsink move at all?

There can be no movement of the Heatsink, but it also must contact the CPU with the thin layer of thermal paste.

I see you have noted plastic spacers between the nuts and bolts, but what is on the other side of the motherboard?

They make the plastic clips for a reason:
Not to be conductive (electricity) and support the heatsink without putting stress on the board or CPU

With these bolts and nuts installed, I have no idea if the board is damaged or not, let alone the CPU. 

The only thing I can think of is get a new Heatsink and Fan (This should come with the plastic clips) and try it.

Again, I do not know if the clips will work as I cannot determine if the holes they lock into are damaged.

Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

the one shot I saw with the mounting and nut made me shudder .. it has to have an isolating washer between the metal clamp and teh motherboard on every mounting .. it looked like the mounting could be clamped down onto the board shorting or cutting into tracks, possibly even making the tracks open circuit.

if you remove the heatsink again please take a good photo, nice and still plus focused of EACH mounting hole 

as was asked before .. what is below the motherboard? is it a mounting plate with a screw in each corner and if so did it have a plastic insulation sheet or washers to prevent the metal arts biting into or shorting out the tracks or components on the motherboard ?

show us the bits that you are working with so we can get a good idea of what is going on


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Your right, there is one damaged pin and it is screwed on with just a nut, there is also another on screwed on with just a nut, When I first applied the Thermal Compound I noticed it was like that. I'm 14, I don't own a credit card to go buy stuff online. My parents won't do anything like that for me anyways.

Nobody's Answered my Questions,
1. Could I have damaged the CPU Already by Running it alot without the Thermal Paste!?

2. How can having the heatsink not installed right cause my computer to shut off like it doesn't have enough power!?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*



Zethioth said:


> Nobody's Answered my Questions,
> 1. Could I have damaged the CPU Already by Running it alot without the Thermal Paste!?


Yes & No! it used to have paste and I doubt thatyou cleaned it all off .. it will just have been getting a bit too hot .. however at the same time if you really worked it to higher temperatures than you told us then it could have been damaged 




Zethioth said:


> 2. How can having the heatsink not installed right cause my computer to shut off like it doesn't have enough power!?


as I said earlier .. the metal from the clamp when bolted down on to the board could have caused shorting acroos tracks on the motherboard .. 

the clamps should never be allowed to get down and touch the board which is why I wanted photo's of the board without the clamps on to see whether there is any marking to indicate shorting into the board ..

the secondary problem could arise if the metal was able to cut into the tracks and severe them causing open circuits. A good tech may be able to repair that with a microscope, a very fine wire or two and a steady hand.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Tell me if I missed anything in these photos.

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1210.jpg
Bottom of my heatsink.

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1211.jpg
CPU in the Slot locked.

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1216.jpg
You can see the two things sticking out. The only two that long.
The other ones are half the size of that and the last is like a quarter of an Inch, I can't get a nut on it!

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1218.jpg
Bottom of the CPU

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1219.jpg
Socket for the CPU

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/DSCF1222.jpg
Top of CPU on my MP3


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

The way that heat sink is attached to the motherboard is a real mess there is so much play in movement you are not getting the heat sink centered on the cpu you really need to change it out with a proper heat sink assembly, You also have too much thermal paste on there too much is just as bad as too little.> http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Something like this would solve the problem I believe look at the pictures of the legs with the centering bushings and the black x looking piece goes on the bottom side of the motherboard to keep everything insulated.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835101027


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Great so in 4 years when im 18 I will go get a credit card and buy one.

Can you explain to a 14 year old what is happening?
The heat sink is attached wrong and it's causing it to shut off? That doesn't explain a lot.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

Hey here is a video of my BIOS. I have my computer laying down so the gravity is holding in my Heat Sink, surprisingly my computer hasn't shut down yet but it's ony been about 5 minutes. Anyways, the temp is Mid 50's it started at 40 but I didn't have the Idea of Recording it till a few minutes ago. Hope you can make a lot out of it!

http://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa177/X_Tyx_X/?action=view&current=DSCF1225.flv

Don't mind the voices in the background that's just my friends being Idiotic.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

HI,
As Wrench stated you have way to much thermal paste on the CPU.
You also have to cleanup the thermal paste that is on the Motherboard.
Thermal paste is conductive, so you should have NO thermal paste on the motherboard.

If the Heatsink is not locked down properly and centered on the CPU air can be getting in between the CPU and Heatsink, thus causing the CPU to over heat.

The thermal paste is used to have the CPU and Heatsink make contact with each other resulting in no air getting between the two.


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Weird Beeps after Applying Thermal Compound?*

I wiped off some thermal paste and for now I'll just limit the time I spend on it. Like I stated I have my computer on it's side and I'm letting the gravity hold it down. It hasn't shut off by itself yet and I'll let you all know if it does.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Everything looks fine with your board as far as I can see from the photos WITH THE EXCEPTION as noted above.

the heatsink requires to be fixed and screwed down at all 4 corners , evenly so that the CPU is not squeezed at an angle 

the clamps require something underneath to inhibit any possible shorting into the board

find another long screw and nut from somewhere similar to those already being used to put in the last hole.
Clean the old paste from both surfaces with surgical spirit, put a small amount of new past on the CPU surface then tighten down the heatsink firmly, slowly and evenly so that the surfaces stay mated flush and straight.

Make sure you get that heatsink sorted ASAP .. I don't care how old you are .. be resourceful .. go to a radio shack or something and get that screw and nut before you lose your computer .. gravity will only help for a short while 

get a bit of plastic from a used food container, cut a few pieces about the same size as those metal pieces where the screws go through and make a hole so the screw can fit through. That way it will protect your motherboard from shorts.

Get that heatsink sorted and as quick as possible .. that will protect your computer 

talk to you Mum, Dad, Aunt or Grandma. whoever is willing to listen, to help .. before it's too late


----------



## Zethioth (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks For the Info, next time i'm in town with my folks I'll see if we can go to radio shack. I look for 2 longer screws, and I looks for some plastic clips.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

plastic washers not too thick or you will nt get sufficient pressure on the heatsink .. look for some fibre washers, see a plumbing shop and see if they have any thinnish washers not made of metal .. you don't need to spend a lot of money .. this stuff can be found, I should think for a couple of dollars total .. but more likely just a few cents .. check out your local hardware (not computer hardware :grin store, you'll be surprised what you might find 
make sure the heads of the screws can't short out tracks below the board too .. so grab a few isolating washers (or make them) for the underside too.

Good Luck and let us know how you get on. :wave:


----------

